# 80050 - General Health Panel



## Kisalyn (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello forum,

If I have 80053, 85025, and 84443 to bill, then can I bill out just 80050? 

*General health panel *
This panel must include the following: 

Comprehensive metabolic panel (80053) 

Blood count, complete (CBC), automated and automated differential WBC count (85025 or 85027 and 85004) 

OR 

Blood count, complete (CBC), automated (85027) and appropriate manual differential WBC count (85007 or 85009) 

Thyroid stimulating hormone (TSH) (84443)


----------



## cfordCPC (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes, you would bill these tests under the General Panel.


----------



## Kisalyn (Dec 2, 2013)

Awesome, thank you much!


----------

